# TRAP SIZE



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I've been making some live traps for raccoons and bobcats....

Wondering whats about the best size for raccoons and sizes for bobcats???

Wanting to make a rig to start making them quicker and faster!!

Any help smitty or anyone else....


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I might take some pictures of a couple traps ive built and or building...


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Most all who take the time to build their own weld a rod frame, then skin it with cage wire (usually with a gilutine-style door). Outside of making a fixture for bending the square frames, not sure what you could do to speed things up much.

I buy cage traps for ****, I only have alittle over a dozen, so it wasn't worth the time to build them. I only use them in barns where farmers have cats.

12"X12" X 30" would be good for ****. We don't have a cat season here, so I have no experience with 'em. But most cat cages I've seen are tall & narrow.

Smitty


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats what i do cage wise and size...

I bought one **** trap it was forty dollars its nice trap but to much $$

I got 4 dollars in rebar and 10 $$ in wire that will build me 4 traps at bought 3 hrs for each trap.

so that only like 3 dollars a trap 1 **** will pay them all off....


----------

